# Driving into Mexico



## ElTigre (Feb 12, 2014)

Hello everyone -

I am new to the forum and wanted to try this venue to see if I can get someone who has recently traveled to Mexico via private own vehicle to share his/her experiences and recommendations about the trip. I have been reading the news and the Department of State advisories and it sounds like it would be a good idea no to travel this way but I wanted to hear from folks who have actual experience on this.

Thanks,


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Folks drive into Mexico every day. You do not indicate your planned route or destination, but if you stick to the main toll roads (cuotas) and major cities, you should be just fine.
You will need to get a tourist permit and temporary importation permit for your car when you arrive at the border. They are good for 180 days in Mexico.
We have not crossed the border lately, but have lived here for more than a decade. Do not let the overly sensational news or cautious State Department warnings frighten you. I think they play CYA and also would rather you keep your money at home.
Enjoy your visit.


----------



## PanchodeSMA (Jul 25, 2013)

Scroll down a few threads to my recent post. We drove into Mexico on Sunday afternoon and are now in San Miguel. No problemas! Stock up on pesos, you will need them for gas and tolls.


----------



## LMtortugas (Aug 23, 2013)

As asked in a post, what is your destination? I drive regularly into/out of Mexico through Nogales and Ciudad Juarez. I agree State Dept. errors in favor of caution, but nonetheless, caution should be exercised according to destination.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

LMtortugas said:


> As asked in a post, what is your destination? I drive regularly into/out of Mexico through Nogales and Ciudad Juarez. I agree State Dept. errors in favor of caution, but nonetheless, caution should be exercised according to destination.


The State Dept. "errors" in favor of caution - what a great typo!


----------

